# Chargé d'études / de cours / d'enseignement



## Marlluna

Hola a todos!  Estoy traduciendo sobre enseñanza y no sé las equivalencias en castellano de los siguientes cargos:
Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)
Chargés de cours

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Son los docentes.

No veo otra fórmula más especial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Parece que en el texto lo contrapone un poco a los profesores titulares. No sé si poner interinos, pero no me convence.
Gracias por tus respuestas, Gévy!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Acabo de encontrarlo en el Larousse: *profesor adjunto.*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marcelot

"Chargé de cours" es el profesor que enseña una asignatura pero sin ser el "jefe de departamento" o el "jefe de cátedra". Da las clases que en Francia se llaman "TD" (travaux dirigés) ("clases prácticas" por decirlo de alguna manera). Yo sólo lo he visto en un contexto universitario. Por ej. existe una clase de Historia 1 (primer año de universidad), hay un profesor titular responsable (que puede dar una clase magistral o no) y que trabaja con diferentes "charges de cours". Espero te sirva.


----------



## Marlluna

En mi Larousse dice "profesor asociado", pero creo que eso es sólo para Universidad. Gracias por lo de adjunto; creo que puede ir bien.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un chargé de cours est une personne extérieure à une université et recrutée pour y assurer un enseignement; c'est un métier que j'ai bien connu.
On dit suivant les cas: *encargado de curso* qui est une simple traduction ou *sustituto de cátedra* ou comme propose le Larousse et Gévy, *profesor adjunto.*
Le _professeur associé _c'est très différent car c'est un professeur titulaire dans une autre université (étrangère le plus souvent) et qui vient assurer des cours pendant une durée déterminée dans l'université à laquelle il est associé.
Estas son las últimas noticias de Gurb.


----------



## Marlluna

Me quedo con "profesor adjunto", aunque "encargado de curso" también me gusta.
En España el "profesor asociado" no tiene por qué ser titular en otra universidad. Suele ser un profesor de instituto que da unas horas de clase en la universidad.


----------



## GURB

Entonces *profesor asociado* corresponde muy bien a lo que llamamos chargé de cours tal como te lo he definido. Hay también en Francia _le chargé d'enseignement _que es todavía algo distinto pero no te voy a embrollar la cabeza.
Bonne journée


----------



## Marlluna

Pues me apunto todo esto y veremos qué encaja mejor. Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## jimenezpernett

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
*Chargé d'études
*Querría saber si alguien conoce una frase adecuada en castellano para esta expresión francesa.
Merci par avance.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para poder ayudarte con eficacia, deberíamos conocer algo más de contexto.


----------



## blink05

No es mi pregunta, pero yo tengo algo de contexto. Espero que no parezca que me estoy "robando la pregunta" .

Actualmente estoy haciendo una práctica en un organismo público de estudios. Podría decirse que trabajo de "assistant d'études", porque es básicamente lo que hace la gente que hace cosas equivalentes... aunque por supuesto, yo no estoy contratado. Mi jefe directo es "chargé d'études". En alguna parte existe un "directeur d'études".

Se trata de un organismo de recherche, estoy trabajando en un proyecto de modelización de sistemas de transporte. Claramente, se trata de "une étude".

Hasta ahora nunca me había preguntado como traducirlo de forma apropiada. Habría dicho simplemente "encargado de estudios", supongo, pero es cierto que es horrible. Así que esperaré sus sugerencias, y mejor aún si llega el contexto de la pregunta original .

Saludos.


----------



## jimenezpernett

jimenezpernett said:


> Hola,
> *Chargé d'études
> *Querría saber si alguien conoce una frase adecuada en castellano para esta expresión francesa.
> Merci par avance.



Vale, el contexto es similar al que menciona mi "colega" de pregunta. Mi trabajo es el apoyo en estudios y proyectos de investigación pero no en ámbito universitario. En mi empresa nuestro cargo es "técnico" pero es poco específico. Una profesora francesa me explicaba que en Francia podría corresponder con "Chargé d'études" pero la traducción textual no es muy apropiada.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Habría dicho simplemente "encargado de estudios", supongo, pero es cierto que es horrible. Así que esperaré sus sugerencias, y mejor aún si llega el contexto de la pregunta original .


Hola:
Sí, se utiliza "encargado de estudios".


----------



## Balmoral

NUEVA PREGUNTA ​
Hola, 
Por favor, quisiera saber cómo podría traducir "*Chargée de cours"* en relación con una profesora; 

***
hilo dividido (norma 2)

La otra pregunta está aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1679023

Paquita (mod)

Gracias!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Parece que corresponde a "profesor asociado" - http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...ado&cd=3&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es&client=firefox-a


----------



## colcana

Profesor de tiempo parcial


----------



## Marie3933

Balmoral, Gurb #7 explica lo que es un(e) chargé(e) de cours.

No me gusta la traducción "profesor asociado" porque en España, el "profesor asociado" (_vs._ prof. titular) es una etiqueta administrativa para designar a alguien contratado, que no pertenece a la universidad y que viene a dar clase a la universidad pero ejerce su oficio/actividad principal fuera de ella (cualquier profesión: profesor, abogado, arquitecto, ingeniero...). No se le puede contratar a tiempo completo (cómo máximo, puede impartir la mitad de un tiempo completo).

Tampoco me gusta la traducción "profesor de tiempo parcial": puede ser cualquier cosa, sólo alude a la carga horaria.


----------



## poucinette

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!

Quiero traducir en espagnol la expresión: "chargée d'enseignement en filmologie", para un curriculum vitae.
Me han dicho que en español, no se usa la palabra "enseñante", que la palabra "profesor" es mejor.
Pero dudo en emplear el termino "profesor", porque en Francia el título de "professeur" solo esta permitido para los doctores.
Me gustaría saber cual sería en las universidades de España, la expresión equivalente a "chargé d'enseignement": una persona que enseña en la universidad pero que no tiene doctorado y que no es titular.
Gracias.


----------

